# BiScan for GM sunset



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

I know a lot here Use BiScan. October 1st 2022 is the last day you will be able to purchase it. Previous users can keep using the app until something breaks it.

Most can switch to Gretio without issue by following this link:









BiScan Account Migration


Visit the post for more.




surrealdev.com





The main reason why is because it’s too difficult to support a third party app. There are far too many issues I simply cannot control. Gretio is built from the ground up for GM diagnostics.

Gretio is also free which has reduced refund requests to 0.

While Gretio generally requires an OBDLINK, I have greatly increased the redundancy of Gretio over the past year. This has made cheap elm327s more useable. Of course, I still recommend people use the OBDLINKs. 


Hopefully this isn’t too big of a shock. BiScan has been “maintenance only” for a long time now.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

What's the difference between the 2? And isn't Gretio diesels?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Could you drop a link to your emissions troubleshooting steps again? I can't find the Google link for it.

Nevermind I found it.









Emissions Supplemental Repair Guide


Surreal Development’s General Motors Emissions Diagnostic Guide This document is intended to be supplementary guidance based on Surreal Development’s own knowledge of GM diesel engines. This document is made to be a reference in tandem with OEM service manuals and is not made to be a replacemen...




docs.google.com


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> What's the difference between the 2? And isn't Gretio diesels?


Gretio is stand-alone, works on a lot more vehicles, supports more controls, more vehicles (gassers included), and is all around several times faster in terms of PID scanning rate.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Snipesy said:


> Gretio is stand-alone, works on a lot more vehicles, supports more controls, more vehicles (gassers included), and is all around several times faster in terms of PID scanning rate.


What is the benefit of the all access subscription?


----------

